# Electric Car's Pollution Factor Reconsidered



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

AleaAustin said:


> Though the cars did not generate any of the pollution, but the process involve in generation of energy produces a considerable amount of pollution.


It doesn't have to. Let me expound: I'm installing a total of 6.5 KW of solar panels at home. I will be producing more than my home and my upcoming EV will consume in electricity. No pollution generated here {I exclude the arguement of pollution during the manufacturing process}. At night, when I am no longer producing power, I am using up a small piece of the excess generation from a power plant somewhere that wouldn't be idled back anyway. That pollution happens whether it is used or not. Therefore, I don't think my electricity consumption will involve a "considerable amount of pollution."

Nothing anyone does will stop _all_ pollution, we can only make a contribution to the problem and/or the solution. We get to choose.


----------

